# Tower Builder



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking for a tower builder around Ft walton Crestview Destin area that is not backed up till after Cobia season


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Builder*

We are not.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Builder*

I will be in Destin on Monday and can meet you at your boat!!


----------



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

Call Tim at Canvas Specialties in Ft Walton Beach. Superior workmanship at a really good price. Tell Tim or Ron that Jack sent you in.


----------



## BuckWildInshore (Mar 6, 2013)

+1 On Breeze Fab. They did an outstanding job on mine. I would be happy to send you some pictures, if you need ideas.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You have a PM.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://local.yahoo.com/details?id=132094256&stx=marine+fabrication&csz=Fort+Walton+Bch+FL


*Drew's Marine Fabrication*


(850) 225-2206 
36 S Elgin Pkwy, Fort Walton Bch, FL 32548


----------

